# Makeup Stashes & Organization



## Bonnie Krupa (May 28, 2011)

I'm not sure if there was a post like this before,  I tried doing a search and didn't see anything.  I would love to see pictures of peoples makeup stashes and how they organize everything.  I'm always looking for new ideas on how to store stuff.  I also love to drool over everyone's makeup!


----------



## lolaB (May 28, 2011)

You could look through the hauls &amp; stashes forum. People have asked about MU storage many times in the the stash forum.

ETA:

https://www.makeuptalk.com/forum/thread/26904/how-do-you-store-your-makeuphttps://www.makeuptalk.com/forum/thread/26904/how-do-you-store-your-makeup

https://www.makeuptalk.com/forum/thread/28071/how-do-you-store-your-makeup

https://www.makeuptalk.com/forum/thread/2812/makeup-storage

https://www.makeuptalk.com/forum/thread/106690/my-makeup-storage-sloutions

https://www.makeuptalk.com/forum/thread/89167/new-storage-for-my-huge-collection


----------



## Ashxlovex (May 28, 2011)

To be honest, I don't have any storage for my makeup unless you call a little plastic basket from dollar generaal counts :/ I need to step up on my storage XD


----------



## Geek (May 28, 2011)

What did you search for?  I'm asking to find out if our search is broken.


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (May 28, 2011)

@ Lola That's not really what I was looking for.  I was interested in seeing peoples makeup stashes along with how they store it.  Not just how people stored it 5-8 years ago.  Kind of a chance for ppl to show off what they got

I searched for makeup stashes


----------



## magosienne (May 28, 2011)

It's really up to your preferences and stash size, if you store everything in a cupboard or closet, or if you have some sort of desk. I'm not too unhappy with mine, my main problem is the palettes, the big ones from Urban Decay don't fit in my travel case so i store them outside. I've sorted out the way to store my brushes, in a pencil case. The most difficult item i always pack outside is actually my brush cleanser spray bottle. It takes so much space !



 The two palettes i can't store inside (see how the black is so print friendly !), the pencil case for brushes (plus travel sized UDPP and pencil eyeliners), plastic case for my nail polishes, it seems obvious, and my travel case.





On the left, pencils, Mufe green primer, powder case and small mineral concealer sample. On the right, a small eyeshadow palette, false lashes, other mineral concealers in sample size, and my bronzer.

Under, the mess. Mineral foundation, Urban Decay eyeshadow Ammo and Naked palettes, Makeup Forever Rock For Ever palette.





More mess under, eyeshadows, eyeshadow palettes (Dior and a japanese brand), MAc blush and MSF and Mufe red gloss, Wonder Woman lipgloss i haven't used yet, liquid foundation, another primer, my other mineral foundation, and my Stratton powder compact. Under there's more lip and eyeshadow stuff.

This is a quick overview  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lolaB (May 28, 2011)

Isn't that what the stash forum is...?

Anyway, here's a thread that's pretty much what you're asking (I think): https://www.makeuptalk.com/forum/thread/103561/how-do-you-all-have-your-makeup-set-up

A bunch of people posted pics of their setups


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (May 28, 2011)

What a great stash, I should really get a huge train case I love them!


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (May 28, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *lolaB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Isn't that what the stash forum is...?
> 
> ...



I only see small stashes there and only a couple, it's mostly all hauls.  Yeah that link was what I was looking for.


----------



## lolaB (May 28, 2011)

Yeah, it was better when Haulin A$$ and Stashes were separate forums. &gt;.&lt;

Anyway, my setup and stash are different now, but here's a video from a while ago of how I stored my makeup:

My lipstick stash is probably my favorite part of my collection. Setup's the same, lipsticks have changed


----------



## Ashxlovex (May 28, 2011)

Oh. my. gosh. I am in LOVE with your makeup stash.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 



> Originally Posted by *lolaB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yeah, it was better when Haulin A$$ and Stashes were separate forums. &gt;.&lt;
> 
> ...


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (May 28, 2011)

OMG I love your lipsticks, do you ever knock them over &gt;&lt;   You have soo much makeup I love it!


----------



## Ashxlovex (May 28, 2011)

I can't stop looking at the lipsticks they're so... beautiful. It's the land of lipsticks XD


----------



## lolaB (May 28, 2011)

Lol, thanks! Nope, never knocked anything down. Some lipsticks are secured buy little velcro tabs and some are secured by thinner tabs that are almost like double-sided tape. It's really secure, and I've even picked up the whole thing several times to move it around.


----------



## Ashxlovex (May 28, 2011)

I need to step it up when it comes to my makeup stash XD I'm a noob when it comes to my makeup stash. My prized possession is my Urban Decay Ammo Palette because it's the most expensive thing I have ever bought when it comes to makeup. Hmm, I said "when it comes to makeup" like 7070707 times in this post XD


----------



## magosienne (May 28, 2011)

It builds up slowly, and you don't need a lot either. The Ammo palette is a good choice, i pack it for travel and never had any bad surprise with it, all you need to pack with it is a small brush (i hated the double sponge applicator).

Bonnie : if you want one, buy it big,or you will soon find you need a second traincase.


----------



## Ashxlovex (May 28, 2011)

The only brush I take if im travling is a rounded brush because it works well as a shader and a crease brush. well in my opinion


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (May 28, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *lolaB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Lol, thanks! Nope, never knocked anything down. Some lipsticks are secured buy little velcro tabs and some are secured by thinner tabs that are almost like double-sided tape. It's really secure, and I've even picked up the whole thing several times to move it around.



I really really like that idea


----------



## Ashxlovex (May 28, 2011)

Here is mine, I missed a few lipsticks, bronzers and stuff because my makeup is scattered around the house  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Sorry that the picture is blurry, it's from the camera on my phone. I am going to charge my camera.

Most of my makeup is from elf and wnw


----------



## SarraSanborn (May 28, 2011)

I don't have much at all yet. So right now I've got little craft store plastic boxish organizers that are open on top. one with three sections and the bigger one just open on top. Keep them in the bathroom and my fiance just sits there playing with everything so he can pick out my colors. Apparently today I will be bright pink and silver.. should be interesting.


----------



## greeneyedlady (May 28, 2011)

Me toooooo! I need to organize my personal lipsticks better. They are always falling over, and then the cat gets to them and knocks em around and balhblahblhbah huge mess. LOL.  I'm quite jealous of your land 'o lipsticks!
 



> Originally Posted by *Ashxlovex* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh. my. gosh. I am in LOVE with your makeup stash.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zadidoll (May 28, 2011)

My stash... least what's not in the dresser drawer. I'm moving stuff out of the bathroom as soon as I buy a mirror for the area I want to do as a makeup area.


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (May 28, 2011)

Wow Zadi, that is amazingly organized!  I like those bins and the shelves!


----------



## AndreaRenee (May 28, 2011)

Oooh, I love seeing stash pictures it's definitely my kind of porn. xP

I have a very humble stash but I think I have some good quality staple products, I will upload pictures later for sure!! My roommate has the camera at the moment. &gt;.&lt;


----------



## zadidoll (May 28, 2011)

LOL @ Andrea.

As for my shelf units - simply Stack-A-Shelf from Target (sold at Walmart, Lowes and Home Depot) for $9.99 each (four units there). Bins from the local Dollar Tree, shoe boxes from Target when it was on sale for 88 cents each. The set up right now is similar to the pic but I have two more shoe boxes with nailpolishes and a few other items were shifted around. I should take a pic of inside the drawers but nah... the top drawer contains brushes and a shoebox full of LORAC and loose Urban Decay plus some UD palettes. Drawer #2 has empty makeup travel bags while #3 has feminine hygiene products. Drawer #4 broke so the empty space I stack my beauty magazines. Under my sink I have my (empty) train case plus hairspray, extra shampoos and stuff like that.


----------



## greeneyedlady (May 28, 2011)

LOL omg girl I almost spit out my Margarita after reading that! Too funny!
 



> Originally Posted by *AndreaRenee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oooh, I love seeing stash pictures it's definitely my kind of porn. xP
> 
> I have a very humble stash but I think I have some good quality staple products, I will upload pictures later for sure!! My roommate has the camera at the moment. &gt;.&lt;


----------



## janetgriselle (May 28, 2011)

You guys are going to think I'm nuts, but for travel, I use one of my husband's old gun cases. It keeps all of my makeup safe and it's protected from the heat and shifting during car rides. Otherwise, everyday, it's all in a makeup bag in my bedroom. I don't have a lot of it.


----------



## zadidoll (May 28, 2011)

The small gun case? I was picturing a rifle case.


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (May 28, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *janetgriselle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You guys are going to think I'm nuts, but for travel, I use one of my husband's old gun cases. It keeps all of my makeup safe and it's protected from the heat and shifting during car rides. Otherwise, everyday, it's all in a makeup bag in my bedroom. I don't have a lot of it.



Hey whatever works lol!


----------



## xina751 (May 29, 2011)

LOLA i used to have that lipsticks too! oh my god! i got so sick of them all one day that i melted them into lip palettes though lol

Bonnie...I just got a great makeup case from amazon for my birthday. here is a link for the one i bought. http://www.amazon.com/Shany-Rolling-Makeup-Premium-Collection/dp/B003QAFW72/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&amp;qid=1306642326&amp;sr=8-5


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (May 29, 2011)

I love it!  So pretty and pink..I want it!


----------



## RoxyJ (May 29, 2011)

Here's a video of my stash  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (May 29, 2011)

Great stash  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I love that vanity


----------



## RoxyJ (May 29, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Bonnie Krupa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Great stash  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I love that vanity


Thanks I found it on Kijiji for a steal. I was really excited when I found it.


----------



## SassyAuburn (May 30, 2011)

Oh, I have so much makeup it's hard to keep my stuff all organized. One thing I do have is a desktop organizer, like a secretary would use, for on top of my bathroom counter:



The one I have is larger, with more compartments,. In it, I keep all of my tubed lip glosses, eye pencils, lip pencils, all of my brushes, roller perfumes, and sample vial perfumes. There are also a couple of other odd compartments where I store my eye primers, concealer, and some samples.  It has been a life saver for me. Especially for the brushes and liners... where it is difficult to grab the one you want when it is in a drawer, mixed around with other things.

The only eye shadows I use are loose powder mineral shadows, and no matter who I buy them from, I transfer them into small 3 gr. sifter jars, where I write the shade name on the bottom. Those go into my makeup drawer in my vanity, divided into little divider boxes also from the office supply section of a department store. Easy to organize, find what I'm looking for and what when something is missing!!  

I'm about due for a purging of my two drawers.... some things just aren't getting used, are out of date, not my shade, etc. No sense of it lingering if I am not going to use it!!  (Plus the longer it sits, the more apt it is to go bad!)


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (May 30, 2011)

Ooh, I like that.


----------



## Its Only Nicole (May 30, 2011)

That is cute.  All I have is a clear mini plastic bag type thing.. it came with shampoo and conditioner samples when I bought my flat iron years ago as a free gift.. and I just stuff all my make up in there, besides my cs palettes,  but now its at the point where I cant zip it up anymore.


----------



## AndreaRenee (May 30, 2011)

This _was_ my vanity, but then it got overtaken by my brother's old tv he gave me. =P





On the inside I have drawer organizers I got from Staples.















Sorry these pictures are huge and not very good quality, this camera sucks!

It makes everything look dirty/glare-y, haha. I need to take better pictures. &gt;.&lt;

But there's my humble stash! There's two Kat Von D palettes hidden beneath the Show Pony Shadow Box and I only have two eyeshadows in that MAC palette, lol.


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (May 30, 2011)

Nice! I like those compartments!


----------



## Its Only Nicole (May 30, 2011)

Wow... I think I started drooling a bit.. and that tv looks like my husband's computer monitor.


----------



## Hezzie (Jun 14, 2011)

I NEED THIS~!!!!!!!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I have a very tiny apartment so its a little difficult for me to keep things organized, I'm always changing things around.



> Originally Posted by *xina751* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> LOLA i used to have that lipsticks too! oh my god! i got so sick of them all one day that i melted them into lip palettes though lol
> 
> Bonnie...I just got a great makeup case from amazon for my birthday. here is a link for the one i bought. http://www.amazon.com/Shany-Rolling-Makeup-Premium-Collection/dp/B003QAFW72/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&amp;qid=1306642326&amp;sr=8-5


----------



## DreamWarrior (Jun 14, 2011)

Interesting you say that - I was doing a few searches a while back and realized that I had created threads that people have already started a while back.

Today; however, I did search Birchbox and the June Birchbox thread came up - so that worked. LOL!
 



> Originally Posted by *Tony-admin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What did you search for?  I'm asking to find out if our search is broken.


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 14, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *DreamWarrior* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Interesting you say that - I was doing a few searches a while back and realized that I had created threads that people have already started a while back.
> ...


 I have a hard time with the MUT search as it doesn't always pull things up properly.


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Jun 14, 2011)

Lol I'm the same way Hezzie.  I drive my bf crazy with it


----------



## NotAVampireLvr (Jun 14, 2011)

yeah you have to do an advanced search and adjust the way the search comes up... 



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I have a hard time with the MUT search as it doesn't always pull things up properly.


----------



## Hezzie (Jun 14, 2011)

I'm working on trying to get some sort of vanity. Even if its just a desk and a lighted mirror. I always hog the bathroom lol
 



> Originally Posted by *Bonnie Krupa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Lol I'm the same way Hezzie.  I drive my bf crazy with it


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Jun 14, 2011)

I want to get a desk and hang up a  mirror and then get those strip light things and hang them on the wall like what Xina has.  The light I'm working with now is so god awful I'm surprised I can any makeup at all


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 14, 2011)

I need a new computer desk because the one I have is actually a pattern desk bought when the local Joann's closed. It's heavy and made of metal and I love it but it's not practical for a computer desk but ideal for a makeup station.


----------



## AmyNxDx (Jun 15, 2011)

I thought of posting a thread like this! I need to reorganize and take pictures!!


----------



## Hezzie (Jun 15, 2011)

Thats the same problem I'm having, the lighting is terrible in my house. I already have a mirror for the wall, just waiting to get a desk and some lights and like I said, a lighted mirror for the desk as well. I was looking for strip lights but I couldn't find any that plugged in, they all had to be hard wired :/



> Originally Posted by *Bonnie Krupa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I want to get a desk and hang up a  mirror and then get those strip light things and hang them on the wall like what Xina has.  The light I'm working with now is so god awful I'm surprised I can any makeup at all


----------



## DreamWarrior (Jun 15, 2011)

Hey ladies - consider a console table as a vanity... its not as wide as a desk and doesnt take up soo much room - it also provides the same amount of storage as a desk depending on the style.

Here are some awesome ideas:

























And never under estimate the value of Craigslist - you can do a search for console table and save yourself some serious $$$$$.


----------



## DreamWarrior (Jun 15, 2011)

Try LED rope lights from Home Depot - LED lighting is brighter and softer on your eyes than a traditional light bulb.  They come in string form that plugs in, also a cheap alternative are LED Christmas lights!! Did I say that?! YES! Those tiny round bulb ones (LED only of course) are an excellent way to decorate and light up your mirror area!

Check it out:

Home Depot:









http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc1v/R-202042654/h_d2/ProductDisplay?langId=-1&amp;storeId=10051&amp;catalogId=10053

Its pricey - but can be used in so many different ways that you end up using its full value.

Christmas Lights:
 




 



> Originally Posted by *Hezzie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thats the same problem I'm having, the lighting is terrible in my house. I already have a mirror for the wall, just waiting to get a desk and some lights and like I said, a lighted mirror for the desk as well. I was looking for strip lights but I couldn't find any that plugged in, they all had to be hard wired :/


----------



## DreamWarrior (Jun 15, 2011)

Ugh - that last pic doesnt want to download right - here it is as a jpg file.


----------



## wakuna (Jun 15, 2011)

Just a picture of my personal stash of makeup... I tell people this is why it takes me 2 hours to get ready! As far as organization... there is none.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Hezzie (Jun 15, 2011)

Thanks for the great ideas!! I LOOOOOOOOOVVEE this one. Its GORGEOUS!



> Originally Posted by *DreamWarrior* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ugh - that last pic doesnt want to download right - here it is as a jpg file.


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Jun 15, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Hezzie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Thats the same problem I'm having, the lighting is terrible in my house. I already have a mirror for the wall, just waiting to get a desk and some lights and like I said, a lighted mirror for the desk as well. I was looking for strip lights but I couldn't find any that plugged in, they all had to be hard wired :/


Uh oh that's no good &gt;&lt;  Did you check home depot of lowes yet?  Hmmm I dunno if those vanities have enough drawers for me lol.  They ARE all very very pretty though!


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 15, 2011)

Strip lights? You mean like the 1970s vanity mirrors? Like this?

http://www.vanitygirlhollywood.com/

At any rate, you CAN make something like that at home using the $9 strip lights at Lowes and Home Depot. The thing is you're going to need to know some electrical know-how or have someone who know electrical work to do it for you. It's pretty easy, if you watch DIY channel it's been done to death on how to make your own lamps. Same process but I don't recommend it if you have no electrical skills at all. I plan on doing it once I have some extra money since buying three sets of lights with four bulbs each will cost about $10 to $15 plus the cost of the wiring and the outlet plug. In all it'd be under $100.


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Jun 15, 2011)

Yes that exactly


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 15, 2011)

Yeah, you can make that but like I mentioned only if you have electrical skills otherwise it can become a fire hazard.

http://www.diylife.com/2008/08/13/make-a-lamp-with-household-objects/

It's the same principal as the video in that article except for a few things. I'm lucky that I learned to do those things as a teenager but I really don't advise it to someone who doesn't have the knowledge to do it because it can become a fire hazard.


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Jun 15, 2011)

Lol, I can turn a light on and off...does that count  jk  I'll make my dad do it when I do home to visit or something  he's an engineer of all types


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 15, 2011)

LOL Bonnie.

What I'd like is something like this.





BUT at $800 no chance I'd get that.


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Jun 15, 2011)

Oh my!!! I like that.  I think I would prefer shelves over drawers that way I wouldn't "lose" stuff.  Maybe I'll just hang up some shelves on the wall around the mirror and lights....  yeeeah!


----------



## CharmedImSure (Jun 15, 2011)

so yea, what a coincidence, I was just researching this the other day because I need to invest in some make-up storage organizers...I've been buying so much MAC stuff by the $100s of dollars (graduation money!!!!), and it's all spilling out of my tiny organizer......

I guess the Kardashian "acrylic make-up organizer" is the in thing for make-up organizers right now?  I love how it's clear and like a pastry stand, and some of them on amazon come with a pretty diamond-design knob...I like how the brushes are arranged in the second photo...I definitely couldn't afford the $300 Clear cube organizer the Kardashians have, but there are cheaper ones on ebay...just browsing at all the options available..











I also like how JuicyStar07 arranged her MAC eyeshadows on this acrylic display shelf, I'm always frantically searching for an eyeshadow and Im wondering where to buy these things but my bathroom is pretty small so I don't know if all these organizers would clutter it.


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Jun 15, 2011)

I have 2 acrylic stands they dont look like either of those though.  I know Ebay has TONS of acrylic displays, cases etc etc in all different sizes and shapes


----------



## CharmedImSure (Jun 15, 2011)

I know, Ebay has acrylic cases in the $100 range, which is still so expensive...I've been looking everywhere for something below $100 I'm surprised no company has made them yet..


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Jun 15, 2011)

I've found lots on Ebay for under 30??  Are you talking about the drawers?


----------



## CharmedImSure (Jun 15, 2011)

the Clear Cube- replicas (acrylic organizers like up at top)


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Jun 15, 2011)

Oh then google Acrylic drawers I just did and amazon has them for 20+ dollars minus shipping


----------



## musingmuse (Jun 26, 2011)

Here's my stash of perfumes I keep in my bedroom.


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Jun 26, 2011)

I like all the seashells  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DreamWarrior (Jun 27, 2011)

Displaying your stash makes everything more fun to use! LOL!  Nice job Muse.


----------



## musingmuse (Jun 27, 2011)

Thanks! lol I'm organizing the rest of my makeup. Pics to come!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Jun 27, 2011)

Once I move I'll finally be able to take pics of my sad little stash ahaha


----------



## Hezzie (Jun 28, 2011)

I finally got some pics of my stuff. I just took a pic of the storage, not the products. I also have a train case with stuff in it, I didn't take a pic of that though.


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Jun 28, 2011)

Hehe Man I love those drawers, they're so handy.  That brush holder is cute!


----------



## Hezzie (Jun 28, 2011)

I know, the drawers are awesome! I have more too hehe I got that brush holder this past weekend at TJ Maxx ($13) its a pen holder lol I fell in love when I saw it and HAD to buy it.
 



> Originally Posted by *Bonnie Krupa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hehe Man I love those drawers, they're so handy.  That brush holder is cute!


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Jun 29, 2011)

I have like 4 sets of plastic drawers, I'd die without them haha


----------



## greeneyedlady (Jun 29, 2011)

Love the plastic drawers! My only issue is 'the wobble" like pulling one out to hard/fast will cause the others on top to fall. I'm too impatient loll!


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Jun 29, 2011)

yeah the ones that are stacked one on top of the other are kind of annoying sometimes.  I have those and the ones that are separated


----------



## janetgriselle (Jun 29, 2011)

Nice stash Hezzie!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

That's a good idea, using those drawers. I'm inspired haha, we have a set of those at home that we won't be using soon.


----------



## NotAVampireLvr (Jun 29, 2011)

I use a mini 3 drawer set like you've all seen and then I got a really great cart at Joann's for the rest of my stuff... It all fits in there...  I want to get one more just like it - I love it that much. Joann's always has 50% off coupons and you can price match with AC Moore, Michaels, etc.  I don't see it on their website anywhere so I plan to get another as soon as I get my hands on a coupon in case they stop selling it. The drawers are all the same size and the top of it has little dividers too on it which is REAL nice.   It is available from amazon and other stores online.  My biggest issue with my storage space is that it has absolutely TERRIBLE lighting. I love that its in my bedroom but I'm thinking of moving it into a spare  room with better light.





  This is the cart I got from Joann's.   They had it in store for $50 and I had a 50%off coupon. Its very sturdy for what it is...

I also have these trays I picked up at Christmas Tree Shops:


----------



## Hezzie (Jun 29, 2011)

I would prefer the acrylic ones, maybe some time in the future. Right now I'm happy with what I have. I don't have a lot of room and this works well. But I have big ideas for the future haha


----------



## DreamWarrior (Jun 29, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *greeneyedlady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Love the plastic drawers! My only issue is 'the wobble" like pulling one out to hard/fast will cause the others on top to fall. I'm too impatient loll!



LOL! OMG! I have the same issues - I thought I was the only one that couldnt stand the way they open since everyone seems to be using them all up!


----------



## Hezzie (Jun 29, 2011)

The drawers I have on the bottom are pretty wide (as you can see) so I don't really have that wobble problem as much as I used to. I had the drawers you see on the top then an even smaller set on top of those and the wobble drove me crazy cos I always thought everything was gonna crash lol


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Jun 29, 2011)

I ended up putting tape tightly around the entire thing to tighten the "grip"  I haven't had any falling problems yet.


----------



## NotAVampireLvr (Jun 29, 2011)

just curious - is my above post showing up blank to anyone else?


----------



## Hezzie (Jun 29, 2011)

Yes its blank lol


----------



## NotAVampireLvr (Jun 29, 2011)

that's so weird - when I preview the message its all there... but when I click submit its POOF gone.


----------



## NotAVampireLvr (Jun 29, 2011)

let's try this again:

I use a mini 3 drawer set like you've all seen and then I got a really great cart at Joann's for the rest of my stuff... It all fits in there...  I want to get one more just like it - I love it that much. Joann's always has 50% off coupons and you can price match with AC Moore, Michaels, etc.  I don't see it on their website anywhere so I plan to get another as soon as I get my hands on a coupon in case they stop selling it. The drawers are all the same size and the top of it has little dividers too on it which is REAL nice.   It is available from amazon and other stores online.  My biggest issue with my storage space is that it has absolutely TERRIBLE lighting. I love that its in my bedroom but I'm thinking of moving it into a spare  room with better light.




  This is the cart I got from Joann's.   They had it in store for $50 and I had a 50%off coupon. Its very sturdy for what it is...

I also have these trays I picked up at Christmas Tree Shops:


----------



## NotAVampireLvr (Jun 29, 2011)

it doesn't like something I'm doing! oh well! I'll have to take real pictures I guess.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## janetgriselle (Jun 29, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *NotAVampireLvr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> that's so weird - when I preview the message its all there... but when I click submit its POOF gone.



Ugh that's happened to me before, I don't know if it's because I copied and pasted instead of saving...


----------



## Hezzie (Jun 29, 2011)

I was just on Amazon looking at the acrylic drawers and I found vanities. They're gorgeous! And under $50 (some of them).


----------



## xina751 (Jun 29, 2011)

i'm kind of one of those freaks who likes to display all my makeup so i can see most of it at any given time. i do this because i spend so much time doing makeup that i like to be able to scan the table in front of me for what i need and do it quick. do anyone know of a good shelving or stair-like type shelves that are freestanding? i was thinking a stairway type shelving would be great to lay everything down on and it's out in the open. i HATE digging through boxes and other plastic containers, it drives me bonkers...any suggestions??


----------



## NotAVampireLvr (Jun 29, 2011)

xina - if you have a flat workspace, I suggest the acrylic displays... along with acrylic trays spread out nicely in your workspace... when I get back from Karate I'll try to upload pics of what I'm talking about.


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Jun 29, 2011)

what are you trying to do lol??


----------



## DreamWarrior (Jun 29, 2011)

Yeah - you might have to go acrylic if you like to "see" everything.

This is a jewelry display box - but I prefer this size because its not soo deep or long... so you can lay the palettes flat/one for each drawer and just pull them out and use them as opposed to storing them closed one on top of each other.  Am I making sense?

If you really want to go all out - you can line these shelves with magnets and make this one big palette box.


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Jun 29, 2011)

OMG I would love to make a giant palette!!!  haha


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 29, 2011)

I am going goo goo ga ga with this thread! Such fantastic and creative ideas!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I don't have a lot of makeup as I live in a small studio (about 20m2) with my boyfriend so until we move I won't be able to properly "set up." For now this is what I have





Top drawer all things lips, bottom drawer a couple of mac palettes and a few of my new found love for Barry M dazzle dust eye shadows. Lighters are to heat up my curling spoon and eyelash curler.





Here, everything that didn't fit in the cubby hole

Most of you have read me whine about how expensive the UK is and well... the tiny drawer box was Â£6 = $10 usd on "sale" sigh... Oh dollar store where are though =(


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Jun 29, 2011)

Is that a mini drawer thing?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 29, 2011)

yup

W: 5 and 1/2"

L:  6 and 1/2"

H: 4" more or less


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Jun 29, 2011)

Ooh, I like it!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 29, 2011)

it's cute and helps keep stuff a bit organized in the shoe box i live in lol


----------



## Debglam (Jun 29, 2011)

Here's mine (I need a bigger tool box now!)




:


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Jun 29, 2011)

Nice!  that's very nice  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CharmedImSure (Jul 1, 2011)

here's my small acrylic organizer

:



And this is how my mom organizes her stuff:  the only MAC product I could turn her on to was the Fluidline Lol!


----------



## xina751 (Jul 2, 2011)

notavampire...for sure i will love to see what you get!


----------



## Miiszliz (Jul 4, 2011)

MY MAKE UP SET!!!



WHERE I KEEP MY M.A.C BLUSHES,SKIN FINISHES,AND PAINT POTS..





M.AC PALETTES BROWNS AND NUETRAL COLORS.



M.A.C PALETTES IN BLACKS AND GREYS,ORANGES,GREEN AND YELLOW AND BLUES,PURPLES,AND PINKS.



M.A.C BLUSHES AND SKIN FINISHES AND BRONZER.



M.A.C EYESHADOWS





M.A.C LIPGLASS AND M.A.C LIPSTICKS



M.A.C PAINT POTS,M.A.C PAINTS,M.A.C BACK TACK FLUIDLINE,AND M.A.C NAIL POLISH





M.A.C CREAM COLOR BASE IN PEARL,AND MAC EYESHADOWS.



M.A.C FOUNDATION,M.A.C STUIDO FIX,M.A.C PIGMENTS,M.A.C EYE LASH CURLER,M.A.C PENCILS,M.A.C BRUSHES,AND M.A.C MASCERA.





I &lt;3 M.A.C





THIS IS JUST MY M.A.C MAKE UP NOT MY OTHER MAKE UP LIKE URBAN DECAY,NARS,MAKE UP FOREVER ECT..


----------



## zadidoll (Jul 4, 2011)

Nice MAC collection. I had to stop doing the math in my head because that's a pretty pricey collection especially if you paid non-pro price.


----------



## Miiszliz (Jul 4, 2011)

yeah i dont have pro card so i payed lots of money for it and thank you.


----------



## EmiliaBedelia (Jul 4, 2011)

So right now all my makeup is a complete mess... and not organized at all.

I just reorganized my room and moved the furniture around a bit so I thought I might as well clean up my makeup stuff too, and my makeup collection is growing more now also 

So I was wondering, what do you guys suggest?

I'm thinking of either getting small drawers, or an organizer tray type thing.

Or maybe even getting a tall thing of drawers? I'm not sure about doing that though, because I don't have much makeup right now however it would be nice to store my hair stuff in that too though..

Ah! Decisions :/


----------



## zadidoll (Jul 4, 2011)

If you have teenage daughters, do you lock up your cosmetics? LOL If not then consider yourself lucky! LOL


----------



## Miiszliz (Jul 5, 2011)

im only 23 years old so no teenage daughter but i have a 5 month year old son...


----------



## PrettyBrownMUA (Jul 5, 2011)




----------



## zadidoll (Jul 5, 2011)

I love the NYX case.


----------



## xina751 (Jul 5, 2011)

zadi...why lock up your makeup from your daughters???? i dunno, i don't mind people using my makeup...i guess it might be different if people who used it disrespected it though.

i realized this is not just about containers it's about stashes too...so mine is a studio but has a pretty impressive stash that keeps growing, here are the most recent pics  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />









those cups say eyes, lips, and mascaras, this photo is from on the large table with cherry curtain


----------



## NotAVampireLvr (Jul 5, 2011)

I think she might have had an issue with her daughters not being careful or something - I recall her daughter digging in to hard in one of her favorite palettes.

Your studio is awesome!
 



> Originally Posted by *xina751* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> zadi...why lock up your makeup from your daughters???? i dunno, i don't mind people using my makeup...i guess it might be different if people who used it disrespected it though.
> 
> ...


----------



## DreamWarrior (Jul 5, 2011)

Awesome pics everyone!


----------



## Miiszliz (Jul 5, 2011)

love  the nyx case!!!


----------



## zadidoll (Jul 5, 2011)

Two reasons. Three really.

1. Items go missing and are never returned.

2. They don't take care of my things: my eldest dug into the WnW GFTG eyeshadow palette and later dropped the palette causing it to break. I did fix it though.

3. They waste product. One of my ELF mineral shadow, for example, brand new that I didn't even get to use was opened and left opened when thrown back into the box with the other mineral shadows which spilled the entire contents every where. It was part of one of the $5 sets.

I buy them their own makeup - which they waste - and refuse to let them waste or damage my own ESPECIALLY my high end makeup from LORAC, Urban Decay and MUFE.


----------



## Hezzie (Jul 5, 2011)

I love the Nyx case! I was just telling my husband that eventually I'd like to get one of those.

Xina-whoa! Love ur studio! And ur stash hehe


----------



## DreamWarrior (Jul 5, 2011)

Taking notes... my daughter is only 2, but you can never be too careful. LOL!
 



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Two reasons. Three really.
> 
> ...


----------



## CharmedImSure (Jul 5, 2011)

dayuum guys, how long did it take you to accumulate that?  I just started buying make-up a few years ago, but I hate spending so much, especially on MAC..


----------



## greeneyedlady (Jul 5, 2011)




----------



## NotAVampireLvr (Jul 5, 2011)

My 2 y.o. has already found her way into my makeup. She LOVES lipstick. We normally keep the door shut but its been 90 here lately so we have all the air conditioned rooms opened for airflow.
 



> Originally Posted by *DreamWarrior* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Taking notes... my daughter is only 2, but you can never be too careful. LOL!


----------



## musingmuse (Jul 5, 2011)

this is like PORN


----------



## DreamWarrior (Jul 6, 2011)

LOL!  Makeup Porn... definitly Muse.
 

Quote:

Originally Posted by *greeneyedlady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


----------



## DreamWarrior (Jul 6, 2011)

LOL! I hear you!!

My daughter has two vanities! One in the livingroom that was given to us as a hand me down.  And another in her room that we bought for $5.00 at a garage sale.

Two vanities... 2! I dont even have 1! LOL!

 



> Originally Posted by *NotAVampireLvr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My 2 y.o. has already found her way into my makeup. She LOVES lipstick. We normally keep the door shut but its been 90 here lately so we have all the air conditioned rooms opened for airflow.


----------



## PrettyBrownMUA (Jul 6, 2011)

Thanks everyone! Sadly my bedroom has turned into a makeup studio and storage. I have a desk area where I store my daily grab makeup for vlogs and my blog. I use the NYX case to store my high end brands that I use for my clients when they come over. And my personal vanity and all the compartments are where I store the rest of my collection.


----------



## PrettyBrownMUA (Jul 6, 2011)

lol..... ikr


----------



## xina751 (Jul 7, 2011)

there are many things in my collection that I have had for a long time...however in the last few months I have been taking steps to amp up my professional arsenal. So I would say it's only become impressive in the last six months or so. I always had a lot but I combined many things I had into palettes and got rid of many my counter gift samples as they were just plain cumbersome.

Zadi...hey if you have to lock up the good stuff you have to! i wouldn't want the high end stuff messed with either, especially if it's dug into. how frustrating for you...

dream...my neighbors two year old daughter LOVES coming into the studio! i usually keep a semi empty lipgloss laying around for her so she stays away from the big stuff  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## musingmuse (Jul 7, 2011)

Here is my bathroom, where I keep the everyday stuff:







 







And the rest of my non-essential makeup is in my room, under my side-table:









Hehe... I don't have a makeup studio, but I do have a design studio/office where I spend most of the time. It is completely free from makeup.


----------



## DreamWarrior (Jul 8, 2011)

You know... with makeup being such a big industry you would think that they could come up with some really pretty and innovative ways to keep the collections we have in something other than plastic drawers?

So, I had my cell phone with me yesterday as I putting my daughter to bed and I took a quick picture of her vanities.  While she doesnt have "real" makeup - she does have plastic ones.  It counts doesnt it? LOL!

This is the vanity in our family room - the hand-me-down.





This is the vanity we got a garage sale for $5.00.  Some TLC and a fresh coat of paint made it look brand new:


----------



## DreamWarrior (Jul 8, 2011)

The low profile box is neat - I like that.

I also love the way your studio looks - very professional.

BTW - I love me some Ikea - I can spot their goodies a mile away... I have a lot of their pieces and they are soo worth their weight in gold.



> Originally Posted by *musingmuse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here is my bathroom, where I keep the everyday stuff:


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Jul 26, 2011)

loving everyone's stashes!!!!  I'll have to post mine now that I'm all moved it.  Dream  those vanity is adorable.  I would have loved those as a kid!


----------



## DreamWarrior (Apr 3, 2012)

Seems like we are always looking for a new way to store our stash and when I saw this crafty idea I just HAD to share it with you all!!





This crafty lady breaks down the how-to in step by step form or you can buy one directly from her at an awesome price. 

*Edit: She DOES NOT sell them anymore. Sorry.


----------



## xoxelizabeth189 (Apr 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DreamWarrior* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Seems like we are always looking for a new way to store our stash and when I saw this crafty idea I just HAD to share it with you all!!
> 
> This crafty lady breaks down the how-to in step by step form or you can buy one directly from her at an awesome price.



I saw that on pintrest. I have seen another one which is very similar that was made to hold just brushes. So they're easily assessable.

If you guys need a way to store polishes, Duclecandy87 on youtube made her own rack using wood from Home Depot. She said it cost her under $30 to make it which is so inexpensive compared to the $100 racks on the internet. You also can make it bigger or smaller to fit all your polishes.


----------



## DreamWarrior (Apr 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xoxelizabeth189* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I saw that on pintrest....


----------



## 13Bluestar97 (Apr 3, 2012)

What if these fall? O.O

 



> Originally Posted by *DreamWarrior* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Seems like we are always looking for a new way to store our stash and when I saw this crafty idea I just HAD to share it with you all!!
> 
> ...


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *13Bluestar97* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What if these fall? O.O


 That's my concern as well. There's another method... a cookie sheet with a lip but even then there is the possibility the magnet would fail.


----------



## calexxia (Apr 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> That's my concern as well. There's another method... a cookie sheet with a lip but even then there is the possibility the magnet would fail.


 Ya know, the cookie sheet idea (depending on depth), you could stack them on top of each other, like macro-palettes. Just thinking out loud here, don't mind me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TeresaDouglas (Apr 3, 2012)

I love the DIY polish rack! The crafty makeup board is cool too, but I'd also be nervous about the products falling off. It's a very creative idea though!

I need a more organized stash! I'll post pictures as soon as I get one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.


----------



## camillealise (Aug 11, 2012)

This is my small make up stash before and after a little clean up hehe. I have to do my make up on the ground for now in front of a mirror because all my stuff is packed up for college!


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Aug 15, 2012)

I read this entire thread on Sunday and it motivated me to totally reorganize my stash.  I moved all makeup from bathroom to my spare bedroom/home office and set up a makeshift vanity.  I went to Big Lots and bought a 5 tier rolling cart and a few organizer type boxes.  I can see things so much easier now and items are much more organized.  Fortunately, two of the furniture pieces in that room worked perfectly - an old stereo table w/album slots and a hutch.





I'm going to need a new lighted makeup mirror, however.


----------



## amstern (Aug 17, 2012)

My makeup collection has gotten to the point where a makeup case is no longer realistic unless I plan on using a small suitcase. I keep everything in drawers and bought drawer organizers meant for desk drawers. You can get them anywhere (Target, The Container Store, etc) and most allow you to mix and match the sizes and shapes so you can fit everything. The pencil-shaped ones are great for brushes, eyeliners and mascaras.


----------



## MollyC2153 (Aug 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> That's my concern as well. There's another method... a cookie sheet with a lip but even then there is the possibility the magnet would fail.


When I did this, I got strong magnets and for the heavier stuff I glued multiple magnets onto them.

It doesn't work for me because I don't have anyplace to hang the frame right now... but it was fun to make!! (mine's a little different than hers though)


----------



## MollyC2153 (Aug 19, 2012)

This link shows the one that I really want to do!! It's a clear table top with all the makeup underneath

http://www.shelterness.com/diy-makeup-vanity-from-ikea-parts/


----------



## dolceloure (Sep 10, 2012)

I recently reorganized all of my makeup and perfumes and I'm very excited about it.








 my bathroom, aka my favorite room in my apt  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

 my fragrance collection



  

 eye makeup

 listicks 





 glosses



 blushes, bronzers, stains



 other face stuff

The bathroom closet:



 mani/pedi stuff, and the Sephora box is all my surplus toiletries



 the front basket has lotions, back basket has surplus shower gels. The boxes to the left have all the random samples (and other unused items I want to dig into later) I've accumulated: hair stuff, makeup and skincare.


----------



## MollyC2153 (Sep 12, 2012)

@Dolce-Um, I am totes jealous!


----------



## Fairest of all (Sep 12, 2012)

My collection is literally out of control....I have a 4ft rubbermaid and a few train cases full of makeup sitting on my kitchen counter because I ran out of space everywhere else. Hoping to buy a couple of these organizers soon...I think each one is about 4ft tall by 2 ft wide.


----------



## Amarah (Sep 13, 2012)

I have the same organiser but just in single and I love it, I put label stickers on each drawer so i can easily find where things are...I keep it in my bathroom and I use it to store the makeup that I mainly use at the moment plus I keep my older makeup in makeup bags and box.









Also in the organiser I have cut out some material that sticks to the plastic and I have put them in all of the drawers and on top of it so if anything spills it wont be so messy and I can easily replace it with another sheet. It also keeps things from shifting and moving.


----------



## Fairest of all (Sep 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Amarah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have the same organiser but just in single and I love it, I put label stickers on each drawer so i can easily find where things are...I keep it in my bathroom and I use it to store the makeup that I mainly use at the moment plus I keep my older makeup in makeup bags and box.
> 
> ...


 I'm so glad you like it!!! I haven't heard any reviews so it's nice knowing it does work well for that purpose. Thanks for including the pics and suggestions as well 





Where did you buy yours from? I love the color


----------



## Amarah (Sep 13, 2012)

I'm from Australia and I got it from Officeworks... Dont know if you have that store where you live.


----------



## ScarletNight (Sep 26, 2012)

How I used to store my stuff (and what god awful organization this was):









How I store it now.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Enjoy!





To note: the stuff on the keyboard pull out of the desk is stuff that I use and abuse of the most. The same goes for the lip products that are on the lipstick holder organizers. 

The clear 3-drawer units which are 6"x6"x6" if I'm not mistaken in size, they as well as the lipstick holders (24-count holders) can all be purchased at the Container Store. When I bought them the drawers were on sale for $8.99. Not sure how much they are now. 

Also to note: This is the majority of what I own but not all. Under the pull-out I have my nail polishes and makeup I want to either sell/discard in small green boxes, and I have a traincase that is currently only holding the brushes that I used when I used to do makeup on other people as a hobby.


----------



## KimberlyP (Sep 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *janetgriselle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You guys are going to think I'm nuts, but for travel, I use one of my husband's old gun cases. It keeps all of my makeup safe and it's protected from the heat and shifting during car rides. Otherwise, everyday, it's all in a makeup bag in my bedroom. I don't have a lot of it.


Hee hee! If you fly, I bet that's fun to explain.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## GlitzGlam (Sep 28, 2012)

Wow ladies YOU GOT MAKEUP!!!!!

Amazing organizations...its already gives me many ideas hehehe  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Keep it up..all of you!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## geeko (Oct 8, 2012)

This is my updated make up storage. I have added new Muji plastic containers as I have ran out of space in my big dressing table. Here's the whole setup. Forgive me for the messiness in some of the drawers. I need to get organized. &gt;.&lt;





















































































































Thanks for looking. I  have a serious obsession with blushers / cheek products and I need to stop buying anymore blushers. Sorry for the messiness of my drawers, gotta pack them all up soon


----------



## eLLah (Oct 9, 2012)

I &lt;3 this post  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> it makes me happy to see others stashes and as it ensures me I'm not alone XD


----------



## geeko (Oct 10, 2012)

that's why we are all in this community, coz we are all hooked to beauty products XD. I LOVE looking @ other people stashes too...


----------



## steph90 (Jan 4, 2013)

Very impressive collections! It is really neat seeing everyone else's stashes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I need to figure out better storage organization for my stash.


----------



## rubyredmua (Jan 5, 2013)

I am absolutely in love with all this makeup.. it makes me feel like I should go and buy more products lol.


----------



## Dalylah (Jan 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *rubyredmua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am absolutely in love with all this makeup.. it makes me feel like I should go and buy more products lol.


Makeup porn is so inspirational lol


----------



## eLLah (Jan 21, 2013)

I finally updated my makeup collection + storage for 2013  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> here are some pictures~~ I had previously started using a big tackled box which slowly grew to this  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Most of the containers were from the dollar store, Wal-Mart, One's better Living as well as some reused/recycled beauty boxes/container. Enjoy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



setup



box 1

box 2



box 3

box 4



drawer 1

drawer 2


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 21, 2013)

wow nice stash!


----------



## Missglammygirl (Jan 22, 2013)

This is my current collection. I have it broken up by the order in which I do my makeup. Im using the Ikea Alex 9 drawer organizer. LOVE this thing!  http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/50192822/ here's the link if you are interested. I first saw this through Amarixe's makeup collection and I knew this would be perfect for me! There is also another type, http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/50167158/#/40196241 if you want one that is wider. Makeupbytiffanyd opted for this in her set up and it looks really good, but too big for me! you can check out both of their videos on youtube. the rest of the review is on my blog


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 22, 2013)

The Alex 9 looks so nice  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and your stash is pretty impressive too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Musick116 (Jan 22, 2013)

O wow I'm so glad I saw this, I have a lot of makeup and I needed I ideas for how to store everything. Now I know what I'm doing for the next 3 hours  ...


----------



## Missglammygirl (Jan 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The Alex 9 looks so nice  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and your stash is pretty impressive too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## alpina0560 (Jan 22, 2013)

I love your BBW candle collection!! I have a pretty wild one going on myself these days  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Yolanda Horton (Jan 25, 2013)

My Palettes.. waiting on my thebalm Nudetude to add to the bunch







Face Brushes and Mascara and extras in the birchbox in the back of my lippies



Eyes brushes and sample perfumes that i really liked and wear on the regular



 Clean brushes drying under brush guard



Eye Shadows



Lippes











Nail polishes Colored by bin Red bin Red(ish) colors etc etc


----------



## Dalisay (Jan 27, 2013)

This is how I store my main foundations and BB Creams. In the drawer, it's some of my blushes, lipsticks, and lip pencils. Still in the process of moving most of my makeup in drawers rather then having it displayed out in the open. Will update with my current organization when I finish  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jwls750 (Jan 28, 2013)

I use Muji for all my acrylic cases and I LOVE it. They looks so beautiful and I love that I can see through them. They keep things organized for the most part.


----------



## Dalisay (Jan 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jwls750* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I use Muji for all my acrylic cases and I LOVE it. They looks so beautiful and I love that I can see through them. They keep things organized for the most part.


 same here. I do wish the drawers were a little bit bigger in length. I really wanted to place my blushes upwards rather than laying it flat. Other than that, I love it!


----------



## Jackieblue (Jan 29, 2013)

Wow, this thread was so inspirational! I just reorganized everything. I repurposed a shelf that used to be in my son's nursery (he is almost 9!) and was in my daughter's closet holding 2 pairs of cleats.

I should have taken before pics. Suffice it to say that while it was somewhat well-organized for my purposes, it was all over the vanity surface.


----------



## viccckyhoang (Jan 29, 2013)

wow.. you guys definitely an an awesome collection.. i can't wait to post mine soon! :]


----------



## ElvenEyes (Feb 10, 2013)

Why is it that staring at photos or watching videos of other people's makeup makes me so happy?  I am forever keeping a list beside me of things I want to swatch, try out, possibly get, so they are bad enablers too!  But I can't stop! What an addiction!  I love it all!  Some lovely collections here with so much variety!  Here is my collection from  last year.  A few things have changed up and moved around, but for the most part it is the same.  I would love a vanity, but not sure what kind and what will fit in the spot, so haven't made any decisions towards that yet. Someday!  Keep the videos/photos coming.  Excellent eye candy!  I hope this worked!


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 10, 2013)

Here's an idea from Koren. These are for bead storage. Unfortunately these not available at Joanns website. These are available at Amazon for under $6.50 each. Koren said a few things. It doesn't fit Mâ€¢Aâ€¢C lip glosses, it does fit jumbo pencils and it fits into an Ikea Helmer drawer.



​


----------



## FunAtTheCircus (Feb 16, 2013)

Whoa some of you girls have amazing collections! I love all the lippies on the first page of this thread. Here is my vanity table and my little makeup storage wheel. I also have a few tins I didn't take pictures of in a drawer. One of them has eye stuff in it (lines, pencils, mascara) the other has all my face products (concealer, powder), then I have a bag of makeup wipes, and some lip stains in an old cleaned out jam jar. 

I really love having my makeup vanity in my bedroom, somewhere nice and comfortable to get ready in the morning. In the flowered tin on the vanity are cotton pads, cotton balls, a pencil sharpener, and sponges. 





(Excuse the pic of me in the mirror, I'm leaning back and have no makeup on yet.) The white wheel spins and has all kinds of compartments. The gold cat is a ring holder. I put my rings on the tail while I put my makeup on. The little purple and white box is just Q-tips. 





This is the drawer of my vanity. It has one drawer in the middle.


----------



## misschelle025 (Feb 23, 2013)

Here's my makeup collection =]  It's looks quite small after looking at some of yours!


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Jul 3, 2013)

Wow! Reading through these posts has really motivated me to get my makeup all organized. When I moved it got stuck here and there and has never really had a good place yet. I am going to start working on setting up some good storage so that all my makeup is more accessible for me to use. I love my makeup!

Thank you so much for sharing your ideas and your collections here. I see nobody has posted since February and I hope this thread continues.

On a side note, it is so nice to be able to see/connect with ladies that have the same makeup obsession and collections that I do. I used to follow a lot of the gurus on YouTube and I loved it when they would do makeup storage videos, but they get so many nasty comments (Hoarder, greedy, wasting money) that some of them don't do them at all anymore. It is so nice to see people post pictures of amazing collections and nobody is saying terrible things about it!


----------



## theprettyalt (Jul 22, 2013)

I live in a dorm, so I don't really have great storage. My room for next year is a little bigger and has dresser drawers in addition to my closet, though, so I think I'll probably use one of the drawers for makeup storage and use the top of it as a vanity and lipstick storage space. So far, those little sets of plastic drawers form the container store have been my saviors.


----------



## jaylee78 (Oct 6, 2013)

Ok, so I'm trying to set up a spot for my makeup vs just using my train case and 3 organizer buckets. Here is what I have so far:













Still have a long way to go, but it's nice to have a spot dedicated to just my makeup vs putting on my makeup on my bed with lighting that isn't all that spectacular. Getting lots of great ideas from this thread on how to expand and organize my makeup area and drooling over everyone's stash!


----------



## Scorpiojlp (Oct 6, 2013)




----------



## NurseKelly2012 (Nov 25, 2013)

I'm looking to reorganize my makeup. I'm thinking about purchasing these:



I know I would use one for brushes, and maybe one for flowers, but I'm not sure what I could use the other for.


----------



## Cassie Roth (Nov 26, 2013)

hey just wondering, where did you get that at? Ive been looking for something simular and i would love that to store my makeup. Please let me know  thanks


----------



## Cassie Roth (Nov 26, 2013)

hey just wondering, where did you get that at? Ive been looking for something simular and i would love that to store my makeup. Please let me know  thanks


----------



## NurseKelly2012 (Nov 26, 2013)

> hey just wondering, where did you get that at? Ive been looking for something simular and i would love that to store my makeup. Please let me know  thanks


 Was this directed at me?


----------



## 3Babydolls (Dec 12, 2013)

This is my main stash that I use most often. I am a very unorganized individual, and sadly make-up is no exception. But although it looks like a hot mess, there is a system inside my head!





 This is my over flow which is just a organizer I hung over a closet door. This is for things I use less ofter or duplicate items. Also for eyeshadows of which I have so many I don't know where else to put them!


----------



## 3Babydolls (Dec 12, 2013)

You know what is funny is that I really thought I had too much make-up before I peeked at this thread! Now I feel right at home. You ladies have put me to shame!


----------



## JuliaGhostx3 (Dec 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *FunAtTheCircus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Whoa some of you girls have amazing collections! I love all the lippies on the first page of this thread. Here is my vanity table and my little makeup storage wheel. I also have a few tins I didn't take pictures of in a drawer. One of them has eye stuff in it (lines, pencils, mascara) the other has all my face products (concealer, powder), then I have a bag of makeup wipes, and some lip stains in an old cleaned out jam jar. 

I really love having my makeup vanity in my bedroom, somewhere nice and comfortable to get ready in the morning. In the flowered tin on the vanity are cotton pads, cotton balls, a pencil sharpener, and sponges. 





(Excuse the pic of me in the mirror, I'm leaning back and have no makeup on yet.) The white wheel spins and has all kinds of compartments. The gold cat is a ring holder. I put my rings on the tail while I put my makeup on. The little purple and white box is just Q-tips. 





This is the drawer of my vanity. It has one drawer in the middle. 
I love that white wheel!!! Where is it from?


----------



## dawn767 (Dec 14, 2013)

As I get more and more makeup, my bathroom organization just keeps evolving. For anyone who doesn't have a vanity in their room, then they are probably sharing the counter space with hair and skin products too. I used to just have those two orange pots, so I've added a lot lol. That corner tower was a godsend. I got it from Marshalls for $12. If you're looking for great storage solutions Marshalls and Homegoods is great!


----------



## shutterblog (Dec 23, 2013)

I feel like a kid starting out again reading these threads and looking through a lot of the photos because we lost everything we owned, and I lost my health in the process, back in 2010.  (We moved into a brand new home in Orlando back in 2007 and three years later found it had Chinese drywall.  If you don't know what that is, feel lucky!  It's basically like having your house burn to the ground, but instead of everything inside being burned, it's extremely toxic and has to be destroyed.)  At the time we moved in that house, I was in my mid-30s and had two toddlers.

I just turned 41 in November and I'm finally feeling better enough most days to care again.  My boys are a bit older and in school, so I also have more free time to do so.  I'd picked up a few cosmetic / beauty items here and there the last few years - and thankfully still had a few items that were in storage / not ruined - but for the most part, there was no need to replace the majority of my girly-stuff because I was simply too sick to use it / care.

Now I find myself in a new decade of life, old enough that previous skincare items and certain staples aren't quite appropriate any longer, and completely oblivious to most new brands and new trends.  This forum, blogs, magazines, box-subscription services, and the fact I was a former Sephora junkie have all helped a lot.  For the first time in years I finally have things together enough I'm actually excited to "share with the class".  I recently bought several Martha Stewart organizer pieces (at Staples) when they had a 40% sale and staked out my counter space.  Here's the almost-end result, which hopefully can expand a bit more after Christmas!













































And last but not least . . . my husband and MIL hooked me up with lots of LUSH goodies for my birthday!  









It's great to finally start feeling like "_me_" again - I'm so excited to have the opportunity to share with like-minded people who "understand"!


----------



## saycrackagain (Dec 23, 2013)

Oh wow that stash is incredible ! Your family obviously loves you a lot to shower you with goodies like that. I'm jealous of that Lush stash!


----------



## DreamWarrior (Dec 24, 2013)

Awesome stash!!


----------



## coffeecardigan (Dec 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *shutterblog* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I feel like a kid starting out again reading these threads and looking through a lot of the photos because we lost everything we owned, and I lost my health in the process, back in 2010.  (We moved into a brand new home in Orlando back in 2007 and three years later found it had Chinese drywall.  If you don't know what that is, feel lucky!  It's basically like having your house burn to the ground, but instead of everything inside being burned, it's extremely toxic and has to be destroyed.)  At the time we moved in that house, I was in my mid-30s and had two toddlers.

I just turned 41 in November and I'm finally feeling better enough most days to care again.  My boys are a bit older and in school, so I also have more free time to do so.  I'd picked up a few cosmetic / beauty items here and there the last few years - and thankfully still had a few items that were in storage / not ruined - but for the most part, there was no need to replace the majority of my girly-stuff because I was simply too sick to use it / care.

Now I find myself in a new decade of life, old enough that previous skincare items and certain staples aren't quite appropriate any longer, and completely oblivious to most new brands and new trends.  This forum, blogs, magazines, box-subscription services, and the fact I was a former Sephora junkie have all helped a lot.  For the first time in years I finally have things together enough I'm actually excited to "share with the class".  I recently bought several Martha Stewart organizer pieces (at Staples) when they had a 40% sale and staked out my counter space.  Here's the almost-end result, which hopefully can expand a bit more after Christmas!

It's great to finally start feeling like "_me_" again - I'm so excited to have the opportunity to share with like-minded people who "understand"!

I love your story and your stash!  Your photos are very sweet yet sophisticated, not to mention organized!


----------



## sparklegirl (Dec 24, 2013)

Shutterblog, I love those Martha Stewart containers. Your collection and organization is so lovely!


----------



## LindaD (Dec 25, 2013)

@shutterblog, your stash is so beautiful! I just love how you used your space. Plus, now I really want my own stuffed Louise doll.


----------



## CourtneyC (Dec 31, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *shutterblog* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I feel like a kid starting out again reading these threads and looking through a lot of the photos because we lost everything we owned, and I lost my health in the process, back in 2010.  (We moved into a brand new home in Orlando back in 2007 and three years later found it had Chinese drywall.  If you don't know what that is, feel lucky!  It's basically like having your house burn to the ground, but instead of everything inside being burned, it's extremely toxic and has to be destroyed.)  At the time we moved in that house, I was in my mid-30s and had two toddlers.

I just turned 41 in November and I'm finally feeling better enough most days to care again.  My boys are a bit older and in school, so I also have more free time to do so.  I'd picked up a few cosmetic / beauty items here and there the last few years - and thankfully still had a few items that were in storage / not ruined - but for the most part, there was no need to replace the majority of my girly-stuff because I was simply too sick to use it / care.

Now I find myself in a new decade of life, old enough that previous skincare items and certain staples aren't quite appropriate any longer, and completely oblivious to most new brands and new trends.  This forum, blogs, magazines, box-subscription services, and the fact I was a former Sephora junkie have all helped a lot.  For the first time in years I finally have things together enough I'm actually excited to "share with the class".  I recently bought several Martha Stewart organizer pieces (at Staples) when they had a 40% sale and staked out my counter space.  Here's the almost-end result, which hopefully can expand a bit more after Christmas!













































And last but not least . . . my husband and MIL hooked me up with lots of LUSH goodies for my birthday!  









It's great to finally start feeling like "_me_" again - I'm so excited to have the opportunity to share with like-minded people who "understand"!

This was just awesome all around. Also, where can I find my own Louise?


----------



## shutterblog (Dec 31, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CourtneyC* /img/forum/go_quote.gif  
This was just awesome all around. Also, where can I find my own Louise?



Thank you!  My husband actually surprised me with Louise for my birthday and had her custom-made by a guy here in ATL.

Here's his website - there's a link there to his Etsy page there, and you can send a request for a design on Etsy I believe.

http://channelchangers.blogspot.com/2013/01/louise-plushie.html

I can't answer any questions about the ordering process, design time, or cost since it was a gift - but she's just as adorable in person as she looks in photos.  _Love her_!

Happy New Year!


----------



## MIKAGlam (Jan 1, 2014)

@shutterblog I just am drooling over your collection and organization. It is just pure perfection! When I am able to get my own place where I can actually have a set-up that is what I hope mine will look like. It's amazing.


----------



## kristinhaase (Jan 1, 2014)

love this!!


----------



## shutterblog (Jan 1, 2014)

Thank you so much for all the sweet replies and compliments!  You can see most of the Martha Stewart stackable items I have here:

http://www.staples.com/sbd/cre/products/martha-stewart-home-office/stack_fit_desk_accessories.html

Check around when you're ready to buy because they offer several 40% off and $10 off coupons for her stuff throughout the year.  Staples is on eBates as well.  The textured-laminated coating is holding up really well in our bathroom's humidity.  That was my only concern and I've been really pleased so far!

See Jane Work also has a lot of colorful / fun organization products (both at Office Depot and their website):

http://www.officedepot.com/a/content/seejanework/shop/  (edited because O.D. link won't launch - please copy / paste this in browser)

http://www.seejanework.com/productcart/pc/Desk-Sets-Accessories-c141.htm?pageStyle=h&amp;ProdSort=1&amp;page=2&amp;idCategory=141&amp;viewAll=yes


----------



## seraphin (Jan 22, 2014)

@shutterblog You've inspired me to organize my makeup stash!  Thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## colorfuldez (Jan 24, 2014)

I have a 6 drawer thing from Walmart..kinda like the alex drawers from ikea for my blushes,bronzers, lipsticks..ect and I use the muji drawers for my eyeshadows...primers, concealers ect... my stash is very organized..it took me a bit to get it to how it is now


----------



## Criket (Jan 26, 2014)

You could use one for eyeliner pencils or brow pencils.


----------



## numbersmom (Feb 17, 2014)

> I love that white wheel!!! Where is it from?


[@]JuliaGhostx3[/@] I've seen this on QVC.


----------



## eastofthesun (Feb 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *shutterblog* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  





It's great to finally start feeling like "_me_" again - I'm so excited to have the opportunity to share with like-minded people who "understand"!


I'm so glad you're feeling more like 'you' again, and I'm so glad you shared your collection with us. It's so drool-worthy and I love looking at these pictures!

I was wondering something- did you do any updates after Christmas like you  mentioned? If so, I'd be interested in seeing!

Also, how do you have your brushes standing in those Martha Stewart organizers? Did you get some beads to put in there or something?


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Feb 21, 2014)

*** I feel the need to preface this by saying I am aware of the issues posed by storing makeup in a bathroom. It was the only option available to me when I moved into my current residence, which is a very small townhouse. I looked into the risks and the negatives, and I made sure my boyfriend and I took precautions to make everything safe and clean. All of my cosmetics are kept in makeup bags, we always keep the lid closed and have a sign for guests to do the same when flushing, and we leave the door wide open during showers/baths so that no heat/moisture accumulates in the room. The white over-the-toilet rack is definitely getting pitched when we move if it doesn't give out on me sooner! Starting on the top left basket- I have products sorted by type in small makeup bags (lip products, face, etc.) The middle basket has all of my palettes and single shadows, plus I have my eyeliners inside a stila tin. The basket on the right has my Monday Club picks for each week so all I have to do is put that basket on the sink when I do my makeup. The large basket on the left below has hair products and body lotions, and makeup bags with categories of product in them (backups, hair ties, bobby pins, etc.) The basket on the right has my brushes, combs, hair dryer and the like. You can kind of tell my straightener is looped around the brackets on the left side. On the top of the toilet is another basket with stuff like face cleanser, beauty blender cleanser, and other things. My brushes are kept in a holder on the sink countertop, and other toiletries and extras of larger items are organized under the sink. Behind the sink mirror is just enough room to keep things like toner, moisturizer, deodorant, etc. I know this was long-winded but I wanted to express that you can have a *tiny* bathroom and still fit a hoard of beauty products if you try. All of this storage stuff was purchased at Target.


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kaitlin1209* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





So I wanted to add my storage! This is in my bathroom. The BF and I have a small townhouse with one bathroom and it was the most convenient place for my stuff.

The white over-the-toilet rack is definitely getting pitched when we move if it doesn't give out on me sooner! Starting on the top left basket- I have products sorted by type in small makeup bags (lip products, face, etc.) The middle basket has all of my palettes and single shadows, plus I have my eyeliners inside a stila tin. The basket on the right has my Monday Club picks for each week so all I have to do is put that basket on the sink when I do my makeup.

The large basket on the left below has hair products and body lotions, and makeup bags with categories of product in them (backups, hair ties, bobby pins, etc.) The basket on the right has my brushes, combs, hair dryer and the like. You can kind of tell my straightener is looped around the brackets on the left side.

On the top of the toilet is another basket with stuff like face cleanser, beauty blender cleanser, and other things. My brushes are kept in a holder on the sink countertop, and other toiletries and extras of larger items are organized under the sink. Behind the sink mirror is just enough room to keep things like toner, moisturizer, deodorant, etc.

I know this was long-winded but I wanted to express that you can have a *tiny* bathroom and still fit a hoard of beauty products if you try




. All of this storage stuff was purchased at Target.

Get your makeup out of the bathroom NOW. Especially get it away from the toilet! Every time you flush, especially with the lid open, fecal matter and urine gets into the air and lands everywhere including all over your makeup. Plus the heat from a shower or bath... not good for cosmetics.


----------



## lacylei (Feb 21, 2014)

then I have drawers next to it with my less used items. The carousel is from lauri on qvc and I love it. I rigged some lighting it's not pretty but it works.


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Feb 21, 2014)

I am well aware of the potential issues and risks and I take steps to ensure that my bathroom and especially my beauty products stay clean as I added to the original post: All of my cosmetics are kept in makeup bags, we always keep the lid closed and have a sign for guests to do the same when flushing, and we leave the door wide open during showers/baths so that no heat/moisture accumulates in the room.


----------



## Maggy (Mar 9, 2014)

Nice to see how other people organize their makeup. I use some boxes from Ikea to store my things.





Unfortunately there is not much space left and I have to reorganize. It's kind of messy.

Lip products:



   



Mascara etc. and Brushes:



   



Eyeshadows, Blushes etc.:



   



everything else:


----------



## Dlmcd36 (Mar 9, 2014)

> Nice to see how other people organize their makeup. I use some boxes from Ikea to store my things.
> 
> Unfortunately there is not much space left and I have to reorganize. It's kind of messy. Lip products:
> 
> ...


 I am struggling with organization right now too. I like the way you did yours.


----------



## dawn767 (Mar 12, 2014)

http://www.qvc.com/Tabletop-Spinning-Cosmetic-Organizer-by-Lori-Greiner-Search-Results.product.H164200.html?sc=H164200-SRCH&amp;cm_sp=VIEWPOSITION-_-2-_-H164200&amp;catentryImage=http://images-p.qvc.com/is/image/h/00/h164200.001?$uslarge$





Here is the tabletop spinning cosmetic organizer that a lot of people have been asking about. I just ordered one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Cola (Mar 14, 2014)

> http://www.qvc.com/Tabletop-Spinning-Cosmetic-Organizer-by-Lori-Greiner-Search-Results.product.H164200.html?sc=H164200-SRCH&amp;cm_sp=VIEWPOSITION-_-2-_-H164200&amp;catentryImage=http://images-p.qvc.com/is/image/h/00/h164200.001?$uslarge$
> 
> Here is the tabletop spinning cosmetic organizer that a lot of people have been asking about. I just ordered one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Thanks! I really love that item. However, they don't ship to Canada. Does anyone know where I can purchase this in Canada?


----------



## lethalglam (Mar 14, 2014)

You can get it on eBay.ca - http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Tabletop-Spinning-Cosmetic-Organizer-White-Lori-Greiner-/390794766544?pt=US_Makeup_Bags_Cases&amp;hash=item5afd2ee8d0&amp;_uhb=1

But it looks like it's pretty pricey!

I'm sure you could search amazon for a similar product but I don't see the *exact* one there.


----------



## SHYLAMOMA (Mar 14, 2014)

At the moment my makeup is very unruly and unorganizedâ€¦ I just have entirely way too much stuff! I think  I need to have a sale! lol


----------



## Cola (Mar 16, 2014)

> You can get it on eBay.ca -Â http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Tabletop-Spinning-Cosmetic-Organizer-White-Lori-Greiner-/390794766544?pt=US_Makeup_Bags_Cases&amp;hash=item5afd2ee8d0&amp;_uhb=1 But it looks like it's pretty pricey! I'm sure you could search amazon for a similar product but I don't see the *exact* one there.


 Thank you very much! It's unfortunate that it's so expensive. I wish this was offered locally. I wonder if there's any other substitute product that's available in Canada.


----------



## Kitsunesunset (Mar 16, 2014)

I don't have a whole lot of makeup, but I use a small 3-Drawer smokey black sterilite container I bought from Walmart for all of my loose pigments and pigment samples and single eyeshadows along with small eyeshadow palettes. The top has two compartments that I keep some of my brushes, liners and mascaras in, and a lid that I keep my go- to items in like my eyelash curler, sharpener, eyeshadow primers and concealers and the like.

I have a bigger 3-Drawered Sterilite container that I keep my bigger palettes in, more brushes, samples and things I don't use often.

A coffee mug stores some more of my brushes, liners and mascaras.

Thinking about it now, I feel as though I should go through it and organize it a little better.


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Jul 20, 2014)

I need some more ideas on how people organize drawers. I was using plastic drawers, but I just bought a Recollections 5 drawer from Michael's (it's basically an Ikea Alex 5 drawer dupe), and I am still organizing the drawers themselves. I was also curious for anyone who has the Alex drawers, do you keep your everyday stuff in there or just your main collection? Also, how many of you have a little vanity set up for makeup application? I usually just do my makeup in the bathroom mirror, but I kind of want to set up a makeup area in my guest room.


----------



## shutterblog (Jul 21, 2014)

eastofthesun said:


> I was wondering something- did you do any updates after Christmas like you  mentioned? If so, I'd be interested in seeing!
> 
> Also, how do you have your brushes standing in those Martha Stewart organizers? Did you get some beads to put in there or something?


Wow - I totally missed this one 'til now!  Sorry about that!

I do have A LOT more products now from birthday / Christmas / subscription boxes through the months.  I need to take a new pic soon.

These photos of my polish collection were taken in June - I've got even more since then.





Re: My Brushes - Yes those are the Martha Stewart pen/pencil holders.  I took blocks of foam cut to size, put it inside each pen / pencil cup, and created slots for each brush with a craft knife.  After that I used fine-point scissors to make bigger "cut-to-fit" holes out of each slot.  I have a few more brushes now, too.

Hi, I'm Robyn.  And I'm addicted to cosmetics.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Jul 22, 2014)

dawn767 said:


> http://www.qvc.com/Tabletop-Spinning-Cosmetic-Organizer-by-Lori-Greiner-Search-Results.product.H164200.html?sc=H164200-SRCH&amp;cm_sp=VIEWPOSITION-_-2-_-H164200&amp;catentryImage=http://images-p.qvc.com/is/image/h/00/h164200.001?$uslarge$
> 
> Here is the tabletop spinning cosmetic organizer that a lot of people have been asking about. I just ordered one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I swear I've seen this on Pinterest every day for 2 years lol I'm glad I know where to get it!  Thanks for the link  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Boulderbon (Oct 14, 2014)

BlackMagicRose said:


> I need some more ideas on how people organize drawers. I was using plastic drawers, but I just bought a Recollections 5 drawer from Michael's (it's basically an Ikea Alex 5 drawer dupe), and I am still organizing the drawers themselves. I was also curious for anyone who has the Alex drawers, do you keep your everyday stuff in there or just your main collection? Also, how many of you have a little vanity set up for makeup application? I usually just do my makeup in the bathroom mirror, but I kind of want to set up a makeup area in my guest room.


I just organized my ikea 5 drawers. Some of the drawers I made my own dividers using foam board. The others I used stacking acrylic dividers that gave me a lot more space. My collection isn't as large as it used to be. I am rebuilding with items I love and doing project pan's to use up the stuff I just like  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I just filmed me reorganizing my drawers if you'd like to take a look.


----------



## pokeballssohard (Oct 27, 2014)

I am on a quest to organize my makeup stash today! I have a very small bathroom, so I think I'm going to try to clear off my dresser to turn into a vanity. It's going to be a real project...


----------



## pokeballssohard (Oct 28, 2014)

Okay. So, instead of organizing all my makeup in my tiny cramped bathroom, I finally cleared off an old desk I've just been stacking things on and turned it into a vanity!















 
I'm pretty excited. It's so nice to be able to sit down and do my makeup instead of crowding in front of a tiny bathroom mirror with my roommate. I cut up an old yoga mat for the surface and inside my drawers so that they would be easy to clean (and cute). It's a work in progress. I'm planning to decorate more as I go. 
 
I ended up throwing out a lot of things, which made me realize something... I don't have nearly as much makeup (that I actually use) as I thought! Guess that means I have to bolster my collection! The boyfriend was not happy about that revelation. Hehe.


----------



## shutterblog (Jan 4, 2015)

I waited until the after Christmas sales to get my Christmas present - this arrived on Friday.  I had outgrown my nail polish storage method and wanted something nicer / easier to access.  I'm so proud of how everything turned out!

I bought an "Apothecary Chest" (in look only, as the mini-drawers are 'cosmetic' and it actually has three large drawers) - and then I moved a mini-storage chest in from my office and placed items like Q-tips, cotton balls, cotton pads, cuticle balms and cuticle pens, etc., in each of those drawers.  Everything is right there next to me and organized when I do manis and pedis now...




 












 



And here are my separate Julep polish storage boxes on a chest next to it...




The OCD girl deep inside me is doing back-flips right now!


----------



## eastofthesun (Jan 13, 2015)

shutterblog said:


> I waited until the after Christmas sales to get my Christmas present - this arrived on Friday.  I had outgrown my nail polish storage method and wanted something nicer / easier to access.  I'm so proud of how everything turned out!
> 
> I bought an "Apothecary Chest" (in look only, as the mini-drawers are 'cosmetic' and it actually has three large drawers) - and then I moved a mini-storage chest in from my office and placed items like Q-tips, cotton balls, cotton pads, cuticle balms and cuticle pens, etc., in each of those drawers.  Everything is right there next to me and organized when I do manis and pedis now...
> 
> ...


That is so awesome! I love your storage for your nail polishes!!!! I aim to be as organized in my life.... but it ain't happening yet! Hahaha!

Is the hourglass for anything besides being pretty (because it's really pretty!)? Like do you use it to let your coats dry? That would be such a  good idea!!!!



pokeballssohard said:


> Okay. So, instead of organizing all my makeup in my tiny cramped bathroom, I finally cleared off an old desk I've just been stacking things on and turned it into a vanity!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks awesome! I love what you did!!! I love the look of the cut yoga mat!!!! My makeup collection is the same- I don't use but maybe 10-20% off it.


----------



## shutterblog (Jan 16, 2015)

eastofthesun said:


> Is the hourglass for anything besides being pretty (because it's really pretty!)? Like do you use it to let your coats dry? That would be such a  good idea!!!!



It's just there for pretty's sake.  It takes an hour to empty and I'd never be quite that patient!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Sabuj Mondal (Jan 16, 2015)

Oh! Funny idea always like to see others! You are trying to follow themselves?


----------

